# Speed attempt



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2015)

No clue who these guys are...but I am curious as to how well they did? Look at  that chainring - what kind of bike is that?


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 9, 2015)

must have been a bad ass dude if they needed a 600+hp 935 porsche


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

...about a 22" chain wheel?


----------



## mongeese (Nov 9, 2015)

Someone zoom in on the guy on the right to his name badge.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 9, 2015)

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...lTec7w&usg=AFQjCNFb9jmey3nkkRacC2-0LwBfXHnNow


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 9, 2015)

I believe that is Jean Claude Rude, late 1970's speed attempt.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2015)

That was a serious Martini Porsche race car in its day. Nice photo.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh no ..what a grizzly end to a career  - sucked into a freight train while attempting another speed record. Man - guess thats part of living on the edge.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

How can one attempt a bicycle speed record along side a freight train pre-tell? on gravel or wood???????


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 9, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=por...Q_AUoA2oVChMIytO1-K6EyQIVQchjCh2iuA5P&dpr=0.9

more pics.

http://flatsixes.com/porsche-culture/porsche-factoids/land-speed-record-bicycle-rude/


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 9, 2015)

Ouch! There must be another way to catch a train.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 10, 2015)

held in the car's slipstream, and geared with the correct drive ratio, it's more of a trick than a contest
(for the same reason he got sucked under the train).  
I was riding into a stiff headwind last weekend, and when cars passed me, I could shift two gears and ride in their slipstream for 1/4 mile before falling back into the headwind and having to take those two gears back.  
Part of the ride, 3 miles with a slight down grade and full tailwind, cars were following me at the 35mph speed limit.
(95" gear, which is the tallest I have on this bike and isn't particularly tall by roadie standards)

If you wanna impress me, Stevie, pass the Porsche


----------



## filmonger (Nov 12, 2015)

Interesting that the current bike record is 167mph......is that right? Crazy.


----------

